# I deserve to be happy



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

I am going to have a good day, I will not let others rule my life. I am a good person and I deserve to be happy. I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy...


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes you do!! :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HaloinReverse,

...and other people deserve to get to know you!

You are worth it!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

haloInReverse said:


> I am going to have a good day, I will not let others rule my life. I am a good person and I deserve to be happy. I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy...


you deserve to be happy!!!!!! :nw! opcorn and you choose to be happy! and choose how others will affect your mood and you choose if u wanna learn from your bad experiences and point out the good to people and be all optimistic. opcorn opcorn :banana 

hope i helped you remember your choices


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

you deserve to me happy...yeah be happy.....and me too....i want to be happy....i want to be happy...i want to be happy..but....no...i want to be happy.......i really want to be happy...i dont know....its sad....what i read made me cry.....i dont know what to say anymore


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

haloInReverse said:


> I am going to have a good day, I will not let others rule my life. I am a good person and I deserve to be happy. I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy I deserve to be happy...


 :agree


----------

